# Quel Macbook Air pour 2012 ?



## Marco31 (26 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

je voudrais lancer une petite discussion au sujet du futur MBA : je possède actuellement la version 2011 en Core 2 Duo, 64 Go HD et 2 GO RAM. J'ai regardé le nouveau modèle sous Lion (pas encore au point, vu le nombre de critiques sur tous les forums consultés...) et Thunderbolt mais pas vraiment convaincu, sauf par les nouveaux procs.
Mais je me disais qu'il était peut-être plus judicieux d'attendre la future cuvée 2012, avec quelques arguments de poids, si j'ai bien lu entre les lignes : 

- USB 3
- SSD plus performants
- Proc Ivy Bridge, avec baisse de la consommation électrique et donc autonomie largement améliorée (le point faible, je trouve, sur le MBA avec ses 5 "petites" heures)

Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Autre sujet : Lion aura-t-il un remplaçant, en 2012 ?

Bref : ca vaut le coup d'attendre ?


----------



## Fynchi (26 Septembre 2011)

Cela vaut toujours la peine d'attendre, mais tu n'acheteras alors jamais rien. La version 2011 est fantastique (j'ai le 11"). Puissant, leger et efficace. Tu peux evidemment attendre, mais perso, je prefere avoir un portable excellent maintenant plutot que peut-etre un portable fabuleux dans 6-9 mois. Sinon, tu vas attendre toute ta vie sur un portable meilleur.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2011)

Marco31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je voudrais lancer une petite discussion au sujet du futur MBA : je possède actuellement la version 2011 en Core 2 Duo, 64 Go HD et 2 GO RAM. J'ai regardé le nouveau modèle sous Lion (pas encore au point, vu le nombre de critiques sur tous les forums consultés...) et Thunderbolt mais pas vraiment convaincu, sauf par les nouveaux procs.
> Mais je me disais qu'il était peut-être plus judicieux d'attendre la future cuvée 2012, avec quelques arguments de poids, si j'ai bien lu entre les lignes :
> ...



Attention tu as la version 2010 et non la 2011 

Concernant les 5 heures d'autonomie c'est juste sur le modèle 11", le 13" tient 7 heures.

USB 3 je pense pas
Ivy Bridge surement
SSD plus performant: ça dépendra


----------



## Larme (26 Septembre 2011)

Idem que rickross1.
Et pas d'autre félin en 2012...


----------



## Marco31 (26 Septembre 2011)

J'ai déjà un MBA, donc, je n'attends pas toute ma vie 
Je me demande juste s'il ne vaudrait mieux pas faire l'impasse sur le dernier modèle pour attendre le suivant. Il me semble qu'il y a un gap avec les premières infos qu'on a de la cuvée 2012, mais c'est pour ça que je demande des avis...



Fynchi a dit:


> Cela vaut toujours la peine d'attendre, mais tu n'acheteras alors jamais rien. La version 2011 est fantastique (j'ai le 11"). Puissant, leger et efficace. Tu peux evidemment attendre, mais perso, je prefere avoir un portable excellent maintenant plutot que peut-etre un portable fabuleux dans 6-9 mois. Sinon, tu vas attendre toute ta vie sur un portable meilleur.




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h31 ----------

Pour le côté mobilité, j'ai fait le choix du 11, bien plus compact, mais c'est vrai au détriment de la batterie (et des 7h du 13 pouces). C'est pour ça que je m'interrogeais sur le Ivy Bridge dont, qui devrait, sauf erreur, augmenter l'autonomie des batteries, non ?
Et pour l'USB 3, vu qu'il se généralise, je pensais qu'il ferait son apparition dans le prochain modèle, peut-être au détriment du Thunderbolt, qui ne semble pas décoller très vite).
Pas de nouveau Lion, donc, en 2012, ça lui permettra de régler ses problèmes de jeunesse. Perso, Snow, je trouve ça excellent en particulier pour sa légèreté.



rickross1 a dit:


> Attention tu as la version 2010 et non la 2011
> 
> Concernant les 5 heures d'autonomie c'est juste sur le modèle 11", le 13" tient 7 heures.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sly54 (26 Septembre 2011)

Marco31 a dit:


> je voudrais lancer une petite discussion au sujet du futur MBA : je possède actuellement la version 2011 en Core 2 Duo, 64 Go HD et 2 GO RAM.
> 
> 
> Bref : ca vaut le coup d'attendre ?


Vu que ta machine n'a pas l'air obsolète,
Vu que Lion ne semble pas tout à fait au point,
Je pense que tu as tout à gagner à attendre les prochains MBA.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (26 Septembre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Vu que ta machine n'a pas l'air obsolète,
> Vu que Lion ne semble pas tout à fait au point,
> Je pense que tu as tout à gagner à attendre les prochains MBA.


 
que vas tu faire de plus et de mieux avec ta nouvelle machine ? Existe t'il le moindre besoin de changement à ce jour ?


----------



## Marco31 (26 Septembre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Vu que ta machine n'a pas l'air obsolète,
> Vu que Lion ne semble pas tout à fait au point,
> Je pense que tu as tout à gagner à attendre les prochains MBA.



Je le pense aussi...
Vous avez des infos, sur le rythme de production des OS, chez Apple ? Le successeur de Lion est attendu pour quand ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h00 ----------




Emmanuel94 a dit:


> que vas tu faire de plus et de mieux avec ta nouvelle machine ? Existe t'il le moindre besoin de changement à ce jour ?



Très honnêtement ? Non...
Sauf l'autonomie, qui est juste pour moi car je me déplace beaucoup et 5 heures, c'est un peu court...


----------



## Sly54 (26 Septembre 2011)

Marco31 a dit:


> Je le pense aussi...
> Vous avez des infos, sur le rythme de production des OS, chez Apple ? Le successeur de Lion est attendu pour quand ?


Je crois que c'est tous les 18 mois (pour faire large, on va dire 18 à 24 mois).


----------



## Marco31 (26 Septembre 2011)

Toujours dans cette comparaison avec les différents millésimes de MBA, le mien démarre en 12 secondes et s'éteint en 2 secondes, sous Snow Léopard. Un bonheur car cela permet de dégainer son MBA même pour qq minutes, entre 2 rendez-vous...

Les crus 2011 en Core 5 ou 7 et sous Lion ont-il gagné en vélocité, par rapport aux Core 2 Duo ? Que peut-on attendre des futurs modèles, en la matière ?


----------



## Sly54 (26 Septembre 2011)

Marco31 a dit:


> Que peut-on attendre des futurs modèles, en la matière ?


On sait de source sûre que les prochains modèles démarreront avant d'être allumés (brevet Apple déposé).


----------



## Marco31 (27 Septembre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> On sait de source sûre que les prochains modèles démarreront avant d'être allumés (brevet Apple déposé).



Interface homme-machine, ou comment démarrer rien qu'en y pensant...

Autre retour d'expérience : y a t-il une grande différence entre les Core2Duo et les I5/7 sur des activités telles que gestion des mails, surf internet et traitement de texte ?


----------



## bajou (27 Septembre 2011)

Non, pas trop sauf que si on visionne quelques films, le C2D chauffe plus rapidement que le i5 (expérience personnelle, MBA 1ere génération/MBA i5). Et ce dernier et plus silencieux.


----------



## Joe Guillian (28 Septembre 2011)

Pour ta question initiale: si ton MBA (2010) actuel te convient globalement vis à vis de ton usage, l'intérêt de changer pour une nouvelle génération (2011 donc) présente pas de réelle plus value. De mon point de vue, il faut souvent attendre 2-3 générations pour constater de réels changements.

Pour la dernière question: les core iX, étant plus puissants, se montreront (un peu) plus véloces que les Core2Duo, même sur des applications qui ne nécessitent pas de gros niveaux de perf. (mails, surf, etc), il y aura un petit gain. Mais si tu utilise principalement ces applications au quotidien, le gap en perf. justifie-t-il un changement de machine ? Honnêtement je n'en suis vraiment pas persuadé 




Marco31 a dit:


> Interface homme-machine, ou comment démarrer rien qu'en y pensant...
> 
> Autre retour d'expérience : y a t-il une grande différence entre les Core2Duo et les I5/7 sur des activités telles que gestion des mails, surf internet et traitement de texte ?


----------



## Marco31 (28 Septembre 2011)

Joe Guillian a dit:


> Pour ta question initiale: si ton MBA (2010) actuel te convient globalement vis à vis de ton usage, l'intérêt de changer pour une nouvelle génération (2011 donc) présente pas de réelle plus value. De mon point de vue, il faut souvent attendre 2-3 générations pour constater de réels changements.
> 
> Pour la dernière question: les core iX, étant plus puissants, se montreront (un peu) plus véloces que les Core2Duo, même sur des applications qui ne nécessitent pas de gros niveaux de perf. (mails, surf, etc), il y aura un petit gain. Mais si tu utilise principalement ces applications au quotidien, le gap en perf. justifie-t-il un changement de machine ? Honnêtement je n'en suis vraiment pas persuadé



C'est toute la question : je trouve que mon MBA sous Snow fonctionne à merveille, et je ne suis pas convaincu que pour mon usage, la version 2011 soit une révolution. Mon interrogation vient surtout, pour la version 2012, du gain en autonomie : si les Ivy Bridge sont si peu gourmands, le gain pourrait être conséquent. Et l'autonomie, pour moi, c'est un détail majeur. A tel point que j'ai acheté le logiciel Coolbook, pour gagner quelques précieuses minutes sur mon MBA, étant souvent en déplacement...


----------



## Joe Guillian (28 Septembre 2011)

A date difficile de pronostiquer quoique ce soit...  Si une révision est faite vers du Ivy Bridge il devrait y avoir un gain en autonomie logiquement.

Sachant que dans ton cas, "La problématique" (si je puis m'exprimer comme cela) que tu évoque autour de l'autonomie concerne essentiellement le 11" et non pas vraiment le 13" (2010 ou 2011) qui bénéficie d'une bonne autonomie de 7h voire plus si optimisation: c'est ce qui m'a motivé au passage (+ le confort de l'écran) pour m'acheter un MBA 13"  En d'autre terme cette version (MBA13" 2011) me permettra d'attendre au moins 2 générations de MBA avant d'avoir un réel besoin de changement.


Dans ton cas il n'y a plus qu'à attendre entre maintenant et xx/xx/2012 pour éventuellement bénéficier d'une autonomie plus importante avec du Ivy Bridge  dans les MBA 11", ce qui te sera facile car tu semble, dans l'ensemble, très satisfait de ta machine actuelle 




Marco31 a dit:


> C'est toute la question : je trouve que mon MBA sous Snow fonctionne à merveille, et je ne suis pas convaincu que pour mon usage, la version 2011 soit une révolution. Mon interrogation vient surtout, pour la version 2012, du gain en autonomie : si les Ivy Bridge sont si peu gourmands, le gain pourrait être conséquent. Et l'autonomie, pour moi, c'est un détail majeur. A tel point que j'ai acheté le logiciel Coolbook, pour gagner quelques précieuses minutes sur mon MBA, étant souvent en déplacement...


----------



## Marco31 (29 Septembre 2011)

Merci à tous pour ce partage d'infos, qui reste ouvert et à alimenter au fil des infos et rumeurs que pourra générer l'approche du Macbook Air 2012...


----------



## vg93179 (1 Novembre 2011)

Tu peux aussi attendre 2014 pour changer. Un portable tous les 4 ans, c'est déjà bien plus que déraisonnable par rapport à nos besoins à tous ....

Je bosse beaucoup sur mes ordis et fait des choses gourmandes en puissance (traitement photos perso et à usage pro et montage vidéo perso)
Mon powermac G5 est de mid 2004, et attend la nouvelle génération de mac pro pour être changé. Il est vraiment trop juste pour les boulots pro depuis 2 ans à peu près et je l'aurais changé par les mac pro 2009 si j'avais eu les finances à l'époque... Ce qui lui aurait donné une durée de vie de 5ans. Il tient encore la route en attendant en dehors des boulots pro (en dehors des gros traitements photos et de l'encodage vidéo). Durée de vie ... 7 ans ... 
Mon macbook air vient de remplacer un macbook blanc core duo, de late 2006 ... qui fonctionne encore très bien.
Son autonomie neuf dépassait rarement les 2H30 ... alors les 5 heures du macbook air ...   Durée de vie : 5 ans là aussi. 

Soyons un peu plus raisonnables, même si la tentation de consommation est grande ...


----------



## Marco31 (1 Novembre 2011)

vg93179 a dit:


> Tu peux aussi attendre 2014 pour changer. Un portable tous les 4 ans, c'est déjà bien plus que déraisonnable par rapport à nos besoins à tous ....
> 
> Je bosse beaucoup sur mes ordis et fait des choses gourmandes en puissance (traitement photos perso et à usage pro et montage vidéo perso)
> Mon powermac G5 est de mid 2004, et attend la nouvelle génération de mac pro pour être changé. Il est vraiment trop juste pour les boulots pro depuis 2 ans à peu près et je l'aurais changé par les mac pro 2009 si j'avais eu les finances à l'époque... Ce qui lui aurait donné une durée de vie de 5ans. Il tient encore la route en attendant en dehors des boulots pro (en dehors des gros traitements photos et de l'encodage vidéo). Durée de vie ... 7 ans ...
> ...



La voix de la sagesse. Sur le fond, tu as tout à fait raison... Ca n'empêche pas l'envie d'une nouvelle machine, avec son lot de nouvelles fonctions. Ceci dit, je tempère mon propos car la cuvée 2011, pour ce que je recherche, n'est pas une évolution majeure (la puissance du proc m'importe bien moins que son autonomie, vu que je travaille surtout en traitement de texte).
Je lorgne donc du côté des millésimes 2013, après Ivy Bridge, et ces processeurs annoncés avec des autonomies record d'une journée. Wait and see...


----------



## mac_gyver (5 Novembre 2011)

Marco31 a dit:


> Et pour l'USB 3, vu qu'il se généralise, je pensais qu'il ferait son apparition dans le prochain modèle, peut-être au détriment du Thunderbolt, qui ne semble pas décoller très vite).


Alors ça, ça m'étonnerait beaucoup de la part d'Apple qui est très attaché à Thunderbolt ... 

Je surveille d'assez près la gamme Air car je la trouve chouette, mais pour mes travaux, le MacBook Pro 13" a encore ma préférence. 

Le MacBook Pro 13" Intel Core i5 bic&#339;ur à 2,4 GHz + SSD 128 Go est à *1.349 &#8364;* ;
Le MacBook Air 13" Intel Core i5 bic&#339;ur à 1,7 GHz avec SSD de 128 Go + adaptateur Ethernet + Graveur externe est à *1358 &#8364;*.

Voilà 2 configurations relativement proches. J'aurais aimé prendre le Air, mais pour les raisons suivantes, je viens d'acheter (enfin, mon employeur a acheté ...) le MacBook Pro :
- Ethernet 100 mbps (via adaptateur)
- du coup, il ne me reste qu'un port USB (2.0 qui plus est ...)
- processeur plus véloce (utile pour Aperture !)

Donc, ce que j'attends du MacBook Air pour pouvoir me l'offrir à titre personnel c'est : 
- une prise *réseau Gigabit*
- le support de l'*USB 3.0*
- l'arrivée des *processeurs Ivy Bridge, voir Haswell* pour retoucher mes RAW de 24 MP dans Aperture ...

Parce que finalement, mon MacBook Blanc perso (Core 2 Duo 2.2 GHz de 2007 + 4 Go de RAM + 7200 tr/min) officie toujours dignement pour l'usage quotidien et s'en sort très bien avec iMovie pour monter de l'AVCHD d'une caméra amateure de 4 MP. 
Là où il commence à s'essoufler - mais sans planter ! - c'est pour retoucher des photos de 10 MP ! Je vais voir comment il va s'en sortir avec les RAW de 24 MP du nouveau Sony Alpha 77, mais même s'il fera l'affaire, je risque de voir souvent la petite roue colorée tourner devant mes yeux


----------



## Pascal_TTH (5 Novembre 2011)

Apple mettra de l'USB 3.0 quand elle passera aux Ivy Bridge parce que le chipset le gère nativement. Et si elle ne câble pas les ports USB 3, c'est que c'est vraiment une bande de blaireaux. 
Thunderbolt, ce sera un epic fail comme le Firewire. Le surcoût est démesuré pour le peu de gain qu'il apporte dans un usage classique.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Apple mettra de l'USB 3.0 quand elle passera aux Ivy Bridge parce que le chipset le gère nativement. *Et si elle ne câble pas les ports USB 3, c'est que c'est vraiment une bande de blaireaux. *
> Thunderbolt, ce sera un epic fail comme le Firewire. Le surcoût est démesuré pour le peu de gain qu'il apporte dans un usage classique.



On n'est plus à ça près avec eux...


----------



## vg93179 (6 Novembre 2011)

mac_gyver a dit:


> monter de l'AVCHD d'une caméra amateure de 4 MP.



Une caméra amateur 4 MP !  (4K ? )
Tu as 5 ans d'avance !


----------



## Marco31 (7 Novembre 2011)

mac_gyver a dit:


> Alors ça, ça m'étonnerait beaucoup de la part d'Apple qui est très attaché à Thunderbolt ...
> 
> Je surveille d'assez près la gamme Air car je la trouve chouette, mais pour mes travaux, le MacBook Pro 13" a encore ma préférence.
> 
> ...



Des RAW de 24 MP, tu vas faire s'essouffler pas mal d'ordis... Tu es photographe pro, pour travailler sur du RAW à cette définition, non ?

Au passage, tu évoques Haswell... Quel crédit faut-il accorder à cette génération de processeurs ? Côté autonomie, ce qui est annoncé est énorme ! C'est crédible, selon vous ? Et quid de la puissance, par rapport à l'Ivy Bridge ? Bref, le gap entre Ivy et Haswell sera-t-il aussi énorme que le laisse entendre Intel ?


----------



## mac_gyver (7 Novembre 2011)

vg93179 a dit:


> Une caméra amateur 4 MP !  (4K ? )
> Tu as 5 ans d'avance !


Capteur de 4 MP ...  Sony HDR-CX105E



Marco31 a dit:


> Des RAW de 24 MP, tu vas faire s'essouffler pas mal d'ordis... Tu es photographe pro, pour travailler sur du RAW à cette définition, non ?


Non amateur passionné  J'ai le Sony Alpha 77  Un APS-C qui a la même définition que le Full Frame de Sony, l'Alpha 900.



Marco31 a dit:


> Au passage, tu évoques Haswell... Quel crédit faut-il accorder à cette génération de processeurs ? Côté autonomie, ce qui est annoncé est énorme ! C'est crédible, selon vous ? Et quid de la puissance, par rapport à l'Ivy Bridge ? Bref, le gap entre Ivy et Haswell sera-t-il aussi énorme que le laisse entendre Intel ?


Une chose est sûre, c'est que les objectifs de développement affichés par Intel concernent la *réduction de la TDP* et les économie d'énergie qui vont avec. Intel parle de 10 jours d'autonomie en veille connectée, c'est peut être un peu optimiste.

Ivy Bridge va apporter un gain global de performance brute d'environ 20% par rapport à Sandy Bridge (et 60% pour la partie graphique Intel HD Graphics). Haswell fera encore mieux, mais dans quelles proportions, je ne sais pas.

Ce qu'on sait, c'est que les gros coups d'accélérateur vont en général de paire avec le changement de micro-architecture : Core, Nehalem, Sandy Bridge, *Haswell*, ... Skylake après ...
Les die-shrink (= changement de finesse de gravure) apporte des amélioration plus modérées en matière de performance : gravure en 45nm avec Wolfdale/Yorkfield, 32nm avec Westmere, 22nm avec Ivy Bridge (on en est là), 14nm avec Broadwell, 10nm avec Skymont ...

Haswell devrait nous surprendre je pense avec des performances en hausse et une consommation en baisse, mais - sauf à spéculer - je ne vois pas comment on pourrait évaluer les performance d'une nouvelle architecture dont on ignore pas mal de choses. 

Ci-joint les éléments que j'ai rassemblé sur Haswell :
- nouvelle micro architecture
- 8 core natif, 
- BUS L2/L3 1024 bits / BUS L1/L2 256 bits,
- architecture du cache complètement nouvelle,
- jusqu'à 16 mo de cache N3,
- cache line length x4 (passant de 64 à 256 bits)
- instruction FMA (Fused Multiply-Add), 
- 14 stage pipeline,
- support de la RAM Quad Channel,
- nouveau système d'économie d'énergie,
- vitesse d'horloge x2/Ivy Bridge et x2.5/Sandy Bridge
- QPI 3.0 160/128 bits
- pas d'hyperthreading à cause du pipeline plus court
- finesse de gravure : 22 nm
(pardonnez le HS)


----------



## Marco31 (8 Novembre 2011)

mac_gyver a dit:


> Capteur de 4 MP ...  Sony HDR-CX105E
> 
> 
> Non amateur passionné  J'ai le Sony Alpha 77  Un APS-C qui a la même définition que le Full Frame de Sony, l'Alpha 900.
> ...



Ben dis donc, t'as bossé le sujet, sur Haswell... 
Ce qui est intéressant, il me semble, sur le sujet autonomie, c'est qu'il existe de nombreux possesseurs de MBA qui n'ont jamais considéré ce Mac comme un ordi principal mais une bête de mobilité. Autour de moi, nombreux sont ceux qui ont fait le choix d'un 11 pouces, au détriment du 13 pouces, pour ses 300 grammes de différences et sa taille qui permet de le ranger dans n'importe quel sac (la puissance n'étant pas du tout un critère, pour une utilisation en internet et traitement de texte/tableur).
Le bémol du 11 pouces, c'est son autonomie par rapport au 13 (2h de moins).
On est plusieurs, dans mon entourage, à lorgner sur les spec des prochains MBA pour savoir s'il faut attendre le prochain Ivy Bridge ou justement Haswell pour changer leur Core2 : en clair, quelle sera l'ampleur du gap entre Ivy et Haswell...
L'autre inconnue, qui en chiffonne pas mal, c'est de savoir ce que va devenir mac OS : quand on est sur du Core2Duo en Snow Leopard, on sait qu'on a un mac. Pas sûr qu'on le sache aussi clairement vu la tendance affichée de rapprochement avec IOS...


----------



## Rom33 (8 Novembre 2011)

Personnellement je résiste à acheter le MBA 13" i7 256Go pour en faire ma machine principale. Il est vraiment excellent, cependant il y a deux amélirorations avec Ivy Bridge qui devraient le rendre parfait: l'autonomie et le chipset graphique, encore un peu justes à mon gout.


----------



## Marco31 (8 Novembre 2011)

Rom, par rapport à ce que tu dis, je voudrais l'avis de gens qui ont pu tester le 11 et le 13 pouces :

- le 13 pouces offre-t-il un vrai gain de surface d'écran par rapport au 11 ? (j'ai cru comprendre que la définition des deux écrans faisait que le 13 pouces affichait grosso modo la même "quantité" de contenu que le 11. Qu'en est-t-il, par exemple, pour le contenu d'une page Word ? Ou pour lire une vidéo ? Est ce vraiment plus confortable ou le gain est minime ?

- le 13 pouces et ses 300 grammes en plus se ressentent-il à la fin de la journée ?


----------



## Lefenmac (8 Novembre 2011)

Marco31 a dit:


> Rom, par rapport à ce que tu dis, je voudrais l'avis de gens qui ont pu tester le 11 et le 13 pouces :
> 
> - le 13 pouces offre-t-il un vrai gain de surface d'écran par rapport au 11 ? (j'ai cru comprendre que la définition des deux écrans faisait que le 13 pouces affichait grosso modo la même "quantité" de contenu que le 11. Qu'en est-t-il, par exemple, pour le contenu d'une page Word ? Ou pour lire une vidéo ? Est ce vraiment plus confortable ou le gain est minime ?
> 
> - le 13 pouces et ses 300 grammes en plus se ressentent-il à la fin de la journée ?




Dans le même genre: Est-ce qu'une voiture de 120 ch est plus puissante qu'une voiture de 90? Est-ce qu'un appartement de 200 mètres carré est plus grand qu'un appartement de 50?  Est-ce que 150 kilos pèsent plus lourd que 10? 

300 grammes de plus se ressent si tu tiens ton ordi le bras tendu durant 10 heures, moins si t'es un habitué de la salle de muscu,  donc 300 grammes de plus oui c'est plus lourd que 300 grammes de moins........


----------



## mac_gyver (8 Novembre 2011)

Marco31 a dit:


> en clair, quelle sera l'ampleur du gap entre Ivy et Haswell...


Si je me risquais à quelques comparaisons, j'oserais celles-ci :
- il a fallu attendre le MacBook Air 13" late 2010 (Core 2 Duo 2,13 GHz) pour voir une différence flagrante avec mon MacBook Blanc de 2007 (Core 2 Duo 2,2 GHz) si je me base sur les tests de Mac Génération avec le Finder, Aperture, iMovie et QuickTime.
- le MacBook Air 13" mid 2011 (Core i7 1.8 GHz) semble mettre une gentille claque à mon MacBook Blanc en divisant presque tous les temps de traitement par 2 ! (Finder et export Aperture par exemple) En revanche pour la vidéo, c'est moins net ...

Il a fallu 2 changements d'architecture pour atteindre ces performances. Pour moi, en terme de performances, il y aura au mieux, la même différence entre Ivy et Haswell qu'entre Westmere et Sandy Bridge. Mais attention, l'augementation de la fréquence de la RAM et un GPU digne de ce nom pourraient booster sérieusement des machines comme le MacBook Air 

A voir aussi comment les MacBook Pro vont évoluer (plus fins avec un SSD - d'ici Haswell, on peut l'espérer - ils viendraient marcher sur les plates-bandes du MBA ...)

Ce qu'il faut retenir, c'est que Haswell se fera bien plus remarquer avec sa faible consommation qu'avec une vélocité record ! (même si amélioration il y aura  )



Marco31 a dit:


> Rom, par rapport à ce que tu dis, je voudrais l'avis de gens qui ont pu tester le 11 et le 13 pouces :
> 
> - le 13 pouces offre-t-il un vrai gain de surface d'écran par rapport au 11 ? (j'ai cru comprendre que la définition des deux écrans faisait que le 13 pouces affichait grosso modo la même "quantité" de contenu que le 11. Qu'en est-t-il, par exemple, pour le contenu d'une page Word ? Ou pour lire une vidéo ? Est ce vraiment plus confortable ou le gain est minime ?
> 
> - le 13 pouces et ses 300 grammes en plus se ressentent-il à la fin de la journée ?


Cà équivaut au poids de 2 iPhones ... par contre, je peux te garantir qu'il y a une sacré différence de surface de travail entre un 11" et un 13", le 13" est quand même plus confortable !


----------



## Marco31 (8 Novembre 2011)

A t'entendre, Mac Gyver, pour un propriétaire de MBA 11 en Core2Duo (donc peu attentif à la puissance du proc), il faudrait presque zapper la version Ivy pour basculer sur Haswell... en 13 pouces. :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Rom33 (8 Novembre 2011)

Pour moi 13" et le parfait compromis entre mobilité et confort. 11" c'est bien pour de l'utilisation très nomade et occasionnelle, un peu juste pour une utilisation quotidienne.


----------



## mac_gyver (8 Novembre 2011)

Marco31 a dit:


> A t'entendre, Mac Gyver, pour un propriétaire de MBA 11 en Core2Duo (donc peu attentif à la puissance du proc), il faudrait presque zapper la version Ivy pour basculer sur Haswell... en 13 pouces. :rateau::rateau::rateau:


Le changement de 11 vers 13 pouces se fait d'avantage à cause de la surface de travail que du fait d'une insuffisance processeur ... il ne faut pas tout mélanger  La taille d'un écran est un critère de choix (voir de changement de machine si pas adaptée), la puissance du processeur en est un autre (et c'est également un motif de changement de machine si elle n'est pas suffisante) 

Quant à la question précise qui était posée, celle-ci portait sur, je cite, "l'ampleur du gap entre Ivy et Haswell...", question à laquelle je réponds par "changer un Sandy Bridge pour un Ivy Bridge n'est pas forcément opportun si c'est pour avoir plus de puissance, il y aura d'avantage de différences sensibles en attendant Haswell du fait du changement de micro-architecture, même si la principale amélioration viendra d'une autonomie augmentée pour les ordinateurs portables".


----------



## Pascal_TTH (9 Novembre 2011)

Ca me fait quand même un peu rire ces discussions sur un processeur qui n'est pas attendu avant 2013... D'ici là, vu la versatilité d'Apple, elle pourrait faire un MacBook Air avec un Tegra 4 ou 5 et remplacer OS X par iOS.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (10 Novembre 2011)

Au fait, Haswell n'est pas un octo core natif. Quant à la version ULV comme pour le MacBook Air 11,6 pouces, c'est un dual core avec le PCH intégré. La seule _grosse_ _révolution_, c'est que le PCH passe dans le packaging du CPU (deux puces à côté l'une de l'autre comme dans les Westmere). Tous les Haswell sont des processeurs uniquement en dual channel. Impossible de faire du quad avec un support à 1150 contacts.


----------



## mac_gyver (11 Novembre 2011)

Tiens bonjour Pascal, ça fait un moment depuis le topic des disques durs 7200 tr/min 



Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Ca me fait quand même un peu rire ces discussions sur un processeur qui n'est pas attendu avant 2013... D'ici là, vu la versatilité d'Apple, elle pourrait faire un MacBook Air avec un Tegra 4 ou 5 et remplacer OS X par iOS.


Ce jour-là, y a beaucoup de monde qui reviendra au MacBook Pro ... ce serait dommage, mais Apple en est capable effectivement  Je n'ai pas cherché à imaginer à quoi pourraient ressembler les prochains MacBook Air à l'intérieur : j'ai décrit le MacBook Air qui me conviendrait (c'est un peu HS j'en conviens). Depuis que certains m'ont dit qu'Aperture tournait très bien sur le Air, je m'intéresse à la machine 



Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Au fait, Haswell n'est pas un octo core natif. Quant à la version ULV comme pour le MacBook Air 11,6 pouces, c'est un dual core avec le PCH intégré. La seule _grosse_ _révolution_, c'est que le PCH passe dans le packaging du CPU (deux puces à côté l'une de l'autre comme dans les Westmere). Tous les Haswell sont des processeurs uniquement en dual channel. Impossible de faire du quad avec un support à 1150 contacts.


Là tu m'intéresses : d'où tires-tu de telles infos ?

PS: je viens d'avoir un MBP 13" i5 2.4 GHz, le modèle de base, acheté par le boulot. Quand on passe du C2D au Sandy Bridge, on prend une claque quand même ... 
PS2: tu as Aperture sur ton MBA ?


----------

